

Converting OpenBSD to PIE [pdf] - fcambus
http://www.openbsd.org/papers/asiabsdcon2015-pie-paper.pdf

======
fcambus
Slides are available here : [http://www.openbsd.org/papers/asiabsdcon2015-pie-
slides.pdf](http://www.openbsd.org/papers/asiabsdcon2015-pie-slides.pdf)

